# Nice first lines / compliments.



## Ravager (Jun 18, 2011)

I thinking of something unique to say when I walk into a room and see a beautiful girl, or a female friend. I want to be unique, yet flirty.

Any nice one-liners, or "pick-up-lines" come to mind?

For example a sexy bartender who is an old friend of mine, and I want to say something flirty, and forward. 


"Hi Gorgeous" for example.

Thanks ladies.


----------



## Gena Marie (Jun 18, 2011)

Hey wait a minute, aren't you married?  i just responded to your sex drive post.  
A great line would be, "Sorry, I am married".


----------



## Ravager (Jun 18, 2011)

Gena Marie said:


> Hey wait a minute, aren't you married?  i just responded to your sex drive post.
> A great line would be, "Sorry, I am married".



Lol... I knew this would happen, I almost posted again explaining myself. As I just tearfully wrote in the other thread, this is to SAVE my marriage.

I've been faithful for 11 years, despite being told to cheat, and deprived for affection for many of them. 

I think its time.


----------



## Built (Jun 18, 2011)

How about:

"How's my future ex-wife?" with a wink and a broad smile?


----------



## niki (Jun 18, 2011)

Read 'The Game' by Neil Strauss........unconventional, but you can't argue with success.  Yes, I've read it.  Some seriously interesting concepts (NLP) mixed in with some outragous sh___.


----------



## M4A3 (Jun 18, 2011)

Try this.

"I have a lambo and an American Express Black card... I already have a wife, I just want someone to fuck and buy things for. Interested?"

LOL!


----------



## Built (Jun 18, 2011)

I second niki's recommendation for "The Game". I bought a copy for my husband, and have recommended it to many of my male friends.


----------



## Ravager (Jun 18, 2011)

I'll buy it tomorrow! Thanks for the suggestion. I've heard them talk about it on the morning show I listen too in the past. Been a long time since I've read a book!


----------



## M4A3 (Jun 18, 2011)

My buddy has read all of the "The Game" series books, and is really into the whole seduction subject.

He recommended this site to me. I've checked out a couple of their podcasts and they are pretty good. I don't know if their advice will help you, but it's entertaining at the very least.

Pickup Podcast


----------



## Built (Jun 18, 2011)

I know a lot of women seem to criticize it, but the way I see it, if some nice guy learns how to pick up women, some poor unsuspecting woman is going to get stuck with a really nice guy. 

I know, right?


----------



## niki (Jun 19, 2011)

Built said:


> I know a lot of women seem to criticize it, but the way I see it, if some nice guy learns how to pick up women, some poor unsuspecting woman is going to get stuck with a really nice guy.
> 
> I know, right?


----------



## Chubby (Jun 19, 2011)

Nice butt


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 19, 2011)

the only man i know who was actually allowed to cheat was really hot and really charming and REALLY REALLY bad in bed. are you sure the problem is your wife?


----------



## Built (Jun 19, 2011)

Chubby said:


> Nice butt



Yeah, good luck with that one.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 19, 2011)

Built said:


> I know a lot of women seem to criticize it, *but* the way I see it, if some nice guy learns how to pick up women, some poor unsuspecting woman is going to get stuck with a really nice guy.
> 
> I know, right?





Chubby said:


> Nice butt



i thought she meant this was a nice but.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 19, 2011)

ask her for a back-rub then say it gets sore from the strain of carrying around your massive cock. 

please post pictures of the black eye.


----------



## Ravager (Jun 19, 2011)

Little Wing said:


> the only man i know who was actually allowed to cheat was really hot and really charming and REALLY REALLY bad in bed. are you sure the problem is your wife?



I have always taken pride on pleasing my women, great pride. Even you stubborn ones that take forever and are so damn specific and directional and precise and pain in the ass to get there....You know who you are. I'll  get there, at least once for you, no matter how long it may take. And I'll get there before my own needs, always. As for the ones that like it fast and furious, I can hang there too, however holding back the reigns for a long time can be just as torturous as blue balls, until release.

I'm not as charming as I want to be. I did however just buy THE GAME! It will feel like a secret book that I have to hide to read that gives me the insight to you silly woman minds!!!!

You girls are crazy! At least us guys are easy to figure out!

Then there's the Chubby situation where IT would rather remain gender anonymous for reasons that probably require more help than me perhaps.

Thanks again for everyones input and keep it coming. Giving me much to think about and other sides to consider.


----------



## Ravager (Jun 19, 2011)

Little Wing said:


> ask her for a back-rub then say it gets sore from the strain of carrying around your massive cock.
> 
> please post pictures of the black eye.



lol, thanks for the smile.


----------



## Chubby (Jun 19, 2011)

Ravager said:


> I have always taken pride on pleasing my women, great pride. Even you stubborn ones that take forever and are so damn specific and directional and precise and pain in the ass to get there....You know who you are. I'll get there, at least once for you, no matter how long it may take. And I'll get there before my own needs, always. As for the ones that like it fast and furious, I can hang there too, however holding back the reigns for a long time can be just as torturous as blue balls, until release.
> 
> I'm not as charming as I want to be. I did however just buy THE GAME! It will feel like a secret book that I have to hide to read that gives me the insight to you silly woman minds!!!!
> 
> ...


I'm a shemale.  There isn't any sign to indicate my gender.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 19, 2011)

Ravager said:


> Even you stubborn ones that take forever and are so damn specific and directional and precise and pain in the ass to get there....
> 
> holding back the reigns for a long time can be just as torturous as blue balls, until release.



if your wife knows you resent the effort it takes to get her off there's your answer. 

it's not enough to DO it esse you need to make us think you LOVE it. if you make it seem like a chore even ONCE we will never forget it.


----------



## Ravager (Jun 19, 2011)

Hey I just thought of something, if i use "The Game" to pickup and seduce my own wife, then everyone is happy!


----------



## keith1569 (Jun 19, 2011)

I read the game a few years ago for fun. I don't really think its practical its just more entertaining. Ther are a.few good points but just more entertaining to me. 

Sent from my Samsung Infuse 4G


----------



## Ravager (Jun 19, 2011)

Little Wing said:


> if your wife knows you resent the effort it takes to get her off there's your answer.
> 
> it's not enough to DO it esse you need to make us think you LOVE it. if you make it seem like a chore even ONCE we will never forget it.



I'm happiest when I'm pleasing someone else. Never a chore! I do LOVE it!!!

And fortunately my wife isn't one of those ultra-specific ... She usually (used to?) would come at least once very easily, often times more than once.  In the mornings she couldn't last more than 30 seconds .... Morning sex isn't even a possiblity anymore, not even worth trying, bringing up or thinking about....

MORNING SEX IS THE BEST!


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 19, 2011)

Ravager said:


> Hey I just thought of something, if i use "The Game" to pickup and seduce my own wife, then everyone is happy!



i love the way you think. 

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Ravager again.


----------



## niki (Jun 19, 2011)

Ravager said:


> MORNING SEX IS THE BEST!


 

EEeeeeeeeew.

Jus sayin'.....

Signed;
Nocternal 
PS  if your wife is nocternal, this could be the WHOLE problem....!


----------



## Built (Jun 19, 2011)

Ravager said:


> Hey I just thought of something, if i use "The Game" to pickup and seduce my own wife, then everyone is happy!


Yep. It's the reason I bought it for hubby.


Ravager said:


> MORNING SEX IS THE BEST!


Ugh. 


niki said:


> EEeeeeeeeew.
> 
> Jus sayin'.....
> 
> ...


I can NOT get the engine to turn over in the morning. I'll put out, but I'm not even awake yet. For me, afternoon sex is the best. I'm awake, I've had a meal or two... and for a few hours afterward at least, we're both "deactivated" and can get on with our lives!

Okay, I can get on with my life. He can get on with his nap. Whatever.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 19, 2011)

morning sex is cool if it's understood he gets to enjoy having at you with his glorious morning wood and lets you simmer till later. i could never get into it in the morning either.


----------



## Built (Jun 19, 2011)

Mmmm... "glorious" and "simmer" hit home there. It's true, I think about it all day when that happens. 

I pretty much think about it all day anyway, but this just adds to it.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 19, 2011)

i think it's cute how guys see their cock every day but are still so proud of morning wood like "hey, honey look... gaze upon the magnificence of my shaft" i think the cockring was invented by a man trying to replicate the splendor of his morning erection at another time of day. "no wait.... it was more like this" and voila the cockring was born.


----------



## Ravager (Jun 19, 2011)

LOL.... Well things are being learned, it seems most of you don't like the morning sex. I don't push the issue EVER for it, my house is just too hectic. But I do remember the 'good ol' days where sex at night, morning sex in the morning.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 19, 2011)

it's not exactly "don't like" it's still a lot of fun to get your partner off sometimes even if you're not in the mood to cum. sometimes it's fun just to give and enjoy the other person's excitement.


----------



## niki (Jun 19, 2011)

Little Wing said:


> morning sex is cool if it's understood he gets to enjoy having at you with his glorious morning wood and lets you simmer till later. i could never get into it in the morning either.



What LW says.....


----------



## Built (Jun 19, 2011)

Ravager said:


> LOL.... Well things are being learned, it seems most of you don't like the morning sex.



That's interesting. You equate "don't get off" with "don't like".


----------



## CellarDoor (Jun 19, 2011)

I loved morning sex, especially when I got it twice.  I really liked to wake him up in the middle of the night with a little oral, too.  Sometimes it was good just to climb on and use him, lol.  Ahhh....I really need a friend with benefits or something.

Ok back to the subject at hand, humor is the best.  I love a guy that comes up to me with all the confidence in the world and just says hi, but that future ex-wife line kinda made me laugh.


----------



## niki (Jun 19, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Ahhh....I really need a friend with benefits or something.


 

Sigh......what was the topic again?


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 19, 2011)

^Then youll say Hi back.  Then what?  Really, its not just girls, but starting conversation out of nothing isnt easy.  My line is "Hi" but if something doesnt flow or if it is just chit chat, I lose interest pretty damn quick and depart.  One could say, 'hey thats your fault.' and I would say 'oh yeah?  why?  i came over here.  i made the approach.  give me a reason to stay here and not feel like a fool for approaching YOU.'



Built said:


> I second niki's recommendation for "The Game". I bought a copy for my husband, and have recommended it to many of my male friends.



Ok, enough, how about an example?  Quote something.  Transfer a thought from this book onto ironmagazineforums.com.

Otherwise, I am writing a book "Get Laid," swear by it, say people have had success, and win you over without any proof.

God dammit, I need to conquer some pussy.


----------



## CellarDoor (Jun 19, 2011)

niki said:


> Sigh......what was the topic again?




Girl, too bad we don't live in the same state.  I was with a whole pack of fine last night. 



And yet, I did nothing


----------



## niki (Jun 19, 2011)

Aww, CD.....I get it....


----------



## KelJu (Jun 20, 2011)

Ravager said:


> MORNING SEX IS THE BEST!



Morning breath, dick cheese, and crotch rot isn't what usually comes to mind first when I think of the word "greatest".


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jun 20, 2011)

KelJu said:


> Morning breath, dick cheese, and crotch rot isn't what usually comes to mind first when I think of the word "greatest".


I have to agree here. Guess I am a germaphobe, not the most appealing time of day for being turned on.


----------



## Gena Marie (Jun 20, 2011)

Ravager said:


> Lol... I knew this would happen, I almost posted again explaining myself. As I just tearfully wrote in the other thread, this is to SAVE my marriage.
> 
> I've been faithful for 11 years, despite being told to cheat, and deprived for affection for many of them.
> 
> I think its time.



Hey man I was just messing with you.  You have to take care of your self 1st and far most.  All marriages have there issues.  Good luck with those 1st liners


----------



## Gena Marie (Jun 20, 2011)

Muscle_Girl said:


> I have to agree here. Guess I am a germaphobe, not the most appealing time of day for being turned on.



Sorry for not multi quoting, been sick.

I love morning sex.  Yes the breath thing is nasty, but a fun quicky to get the day started is the best way to start a day  IMO


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 20, 2011)

KelJu said:


> Morning breath, dick cheese, and crotch rot isn't what usually comes to mind first when I think of the word "greatest".



I usually brush my teeth with a hard on and jump back into bed.  Then she gets up and does the same thing and hopefully Ill stay hard.  

Its hard for me to stay hard without pussy or a mirror.


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jun 20, 2011)

AKIRA said:


> Its hard for me to stay hard without pussy or a mirror.


Very interesting.. I think in the back of my mind I have realized that some guys are egotistical enough to turn themselves on, but I never thought of it like this. Seeing yourself can keep you aroused? Reminds me of that messed up movie American Psycho.


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (Jun 21, 2011)

The battle begins before the first words are even said bro.

First thing to do is initiate eye contact and hold it. 
DO NOT BE THE FIRST TO BREAK EYE CONTACT, this shows submission. 
Also, if you look DOWN it shows major submission. 

If she doesn't break eye contact for an awkwardly long time, then smile and walk over (she is challenging you)
If she does break eye contact by looking left or right, she is most likely not interested.
If she does break eye contact looking down, this shows her submission, and you need to MOVE MOVE MOVE your ass over there, because this one is IN THE BAG.

The funny thing is, a lot of guys look for the pick up lines. 
Communication is only 7% of the conversation. The majority of it is body language (73%) and tone of voice. (20%)

Women are very good at picking up on body language. You could have the best lines in the world, but if you walk like a wussy, sit with a slouch and look nervous, she will pick up on it. 

I just walk up with a smile and say "Hi". And then usually comment on the location.
It's quiet in here tonight huh? It's quite busy in here tonight huh? 

And just go with it, go with what feels right. Whenever the conversation stops, your eyes will probably lock until one of you looks away. Don't let it be you, it shows confidence.

These are a few tips I can share, but there is so much more to it. I have read books on body language, confidence, cocky comedy. At the end of the day, just have fun with it and don't focus too much on the outcome.

Every girl is different, and every guy is different. You will have to fine tune these techniques based on your body, personality, voice tone, etc.... Soon you'll have a bag of tricks that works more time then not, from experimentation and you'll be unstoppable like I was before I met my current girlfriend. 

I went through quite a few women to find her, but the difference is, I was the selector, not them. Make sure that you establish yourself as being the selector, don't act like you're trying to prove yourself to her, she is proving herself to you.

Here is an example, if she does something kind of dorky, make fun of her for it.
If she does something impressive, tell her she just earned herself some bonus points.
If you start making yourself out to be a challenge, she will enjoy the challenge. 

Good luck bro.


----------



## niki (Jun 21, 2011)

OMFG - what he said.

Akira? You here? - this is a pretty damn good summary of that book Built and I were talking about......

And Chronicelite - the female is ALWAYS the selector..... (however, am printing this off for my teenage boys to read - feel free to share more tips!)


----------



## Ravager (Jun 21, 2011)

chronicelite said:


> The battle begins before the first words are even said bro.
> 
> First thing to do is initiate eye contact and hold it.
> DO NOT BE THE FIRST TO BREAK EYE CONTACT, this shows submission.
> ...




Thanks bro!

I'm enjoying THE GAME. Its an entertaining read for anyone IMO. Lots of interesting things to think about all day when I'm at work  About 80 pages deep, but I can't read it at home for obvious reasons.


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (Jun 24, 2011)

niki said:


> OMFG - what he said.
> 
> Akira? You here? - this is a pretty damn good summary of that book Built and I were talking about......
> 
> And Chronicelite - the female is ALWAYS the selector..... (however, am printing this off for my teenage boys to read - feel free to share more tips!)



Sure I'll share some more tips shortly if you would like.

But it's not true that the female is always the selector. Once you got your game down, you don't even need to approach girls anymore, THEY START APPROACHING YOU. This is a phenomenon that started happening to me once I got myself to that level. But it's a mental thing of how you present yourself out there. Women have a strong intuition, and they can sense these things and it attracts THEM TO US like crazy. 

But once I found my long term girlfriend, I had to tone it down a bit because it was getting ridiculous that girls would be flirting with me in front of my girl and she would get jealous because I am not a mean guy and would never tell them off. I would just make it very obvious that I had a girlfriend and she was in fact standing or sitting right beside me.

At first my girlfriend felt lucky that other girls wanted me but they couldn't have me, but after a while she started feeling negative towards herself and thought I was going to leave her for another girl. (Who sounds like the selector in this relationship?)

*I know many guys, who can go out and get laid on command. They have this ability to just sweep women off their feet and land them in bed or date or whatever. These men are selectors, not selectees. However, I will admit niki, that these types of men are not too common. Which is why, to the men that do have this gift or ability, they can pretty much get any girl they want, once they develop it. *

I see it all the time, you go out to a bar, and most of the guys stay in their comfort zone with their buddies, and hold their beers or drinks in their hands against their chest to create an invisible yet very obvious barrier between themselves and those around him. They might eye ball a girl from across the room, but won't do anything about it, or talk about how hot a girl is with his buddies but never approach. God forbid if she looks over at him, he looks away and goes, "OH SHIT SHE CAUGHT ME LOOKING."

It's very apparent to see this type of behavior. Most guys are complete wusses and won't go out of their comfort zone. So no wonder why women think they are the selectors, because they most likely haven't been approached by a selector themselves. And if she tries to play the whole selector card on him, he will use his status to quickly turn the tables, usually without her even knowing.

I am not talking about the sleeze-ball wannabee player that you spot from a mile away. I'm talking about a truly gifted guy that knows what he is doing DOWN TO A T! He is ready for any situation, any come back, anything. It's funny when a girl tries to insult you, and you can flip the script and insult them and they turn submissive and try to start proving themselves to you.

*Perfect example;* Very hot girl who has not an ounce of fat on her body. I am talking with her, and she mentioned once that she didn't like her shirt because it makes her belly look fat. I laughed at her and said, "Why on earth would you pick a shirt like that to wear then?" and she says "I don't know what I was thinking."

Then I ended up getting caught in a stare (a real stare when your vision gets kind of bright) and it happened to be in her direction. She says to me, "Why are you staring at me like a creep?" In an insulting kind of tone. I smiled at her at was like "Oh, I got hypnotized by your fat stomach" And she was like "Oh my god... you did didn't you  " Then just smiled and said "It's my buddha belly" And I started laughing and said, "Don't wear those types of shirts, they don't work with you"

See what I did? I flipped the script on her and she started acting all submissive to me. 

During the conversation with a girl/woman, you always need to keep an eye on something I call the "power struggle". 
Basically there is a struggle between you two over who has the dominance in the conversation or date. When you start trying to prove yourself to her, or start complimenting her TOO MUCH or giving her too much credit for things, you start giving her more status. And once you put her on a pedestal, she will feed off that power and start using it against you.

If you start giving her YOUR APPROVAL, it's basically telling her that she has already passed your test, she no longer feels like you are a challenge. She passed your test easily, and now she knows that she can basically walk all over you. You just lost your power.

I like to say things like, "Hmmmm, not bad. You just earned yourself some bonus points" Make it sound like she isn't in the clear yet, but she is moving in the right direction.

If it's on a date, NEVER try to set up a second date while on the first date. That's another way of showing your approval. It's like saying, I like you enough that I want to see you again. Well guess what? Where's the challenge in that? Where's the mystery.
Girl's like that mystery. Is he going to call me ? Should I call him? Did he like me? 

I remember a girl showing me her approval on our first date. She starts saying things like, "So what do you think about me?" "I've been smiling so much this whole date that my face hurts" "I hope you call me" 

And I just say, "Well, maybe... I need to decide, I don't like to just JUMP to decisions about these things" 
Always try to keep her WONDERING about whether or not she has your approval. Make her WONDER WONDER WONDER, it will drive her crazy and make her want you more. 

I'm sorry this has been such a long post, so I will wrap things up with one last thing.

*One of my secret weapons*
Some of you women will laugh at this one. But it has a 100% success rate. Never ONCE FAILED ME.

I say to a girl, "I need to know something before we go any further, it's very important to me"
Then she'll usually say "Ok, what?"
Then I say "Are you a good kisser?"
No matter how she answers, you can get a kiss out of this. "*Yes*" .... "OK, prove it" "*I don't know*" .... "OK, I'll let you know" "*No*" "Really? Here, let me give you my opinion" or "Well I better see, just to be sure"

I have NEVER EVER, not gotten a kiss when using this. And it's a good way to move things along. Once you get a kiss, you can usually tell if there is any potential. You will know. 

Happy hunting


----------



## niki (Jun 29, 2011)

chronicelite said:


> But it's not true that the female is always the selector.
> I was teasing about the always part. But I think that this part is mutual. I mean, a girl approaching you is still selecting. Two players. If you play it right - we both get what we want. And I'm okay with that, lol.
> *I know many guys, who can go out and get laid on command. They have this ability to just sweep women off their feet and land them in bed or date or whatever. These men are selectors, not selectees. However, I will admit niki, that these types of men are not too common. Which is why, to the men that do have this gift or ability, they can pretty much get any girl they want, once they develop it. *
> *I do believe that a lot of this can be boiled down to evolutionary biology. I have no doubts that there is a science to it - enough to where techniques would work a greater percentage of the time. I just believe that the quality or talent possessed causes these guys to be 'selected' by a greater number of mates -also enabling them to choose. I agree with the game, but believe it to be on a much broader scale then presented. *
> ...


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 29, 2011)

dear god, seriously the are you a good kisser etc all that crap. i'd catch and release that fish with *no desire* to put it in the pan. if this is a popular book it explains a lot of perfectly ordinary men acting like they are god's gift. it's really a huge turn off. the absolute best times i have ever had with men they weren't at all acting like any of this silly bullshit. i should write a book dear guy... step one be really hot, step two have great eyes, step three know how to make flirty playful eye contact including sexy smiles, step four if she likes you she will let you know so don't push it or you will just come across as desperate and creepy.

i know a lot of really great guys have trouble talking to girls and that's unfortunate but genuine sparks are so much better than a guy using some playbook. and it is awesome when some really cute guy comes up to you and you can tell he's a little nervous. it's not like they stay that way once they get to know you it's just the approach. some guy told me my shirt didn't work on me i'd tie him up n pee in his eyes. submissive my ass.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 29, 2011)

some girls might like this type of stuff but to me it seem like little dog humping your leg kinda stuff. to me i like a guy or i don't the lines are just him making an ass of himself if i don't no matter how good they are.


----------



## Kathybird (Jun 29, 2011)

I love morning sex.  It's just a shame the hubby usually isn't here to provide it.

And DEAR GOD I'm glad I'm married.  I wouldn't be able to stand this bullshit.

LW, you are awesome.


----------



## Ravager (Jun 29, 2011)

chronicelite said:


> Sure I'll share some more tips shortly if you would like.
> 
> But it's not true that the female is always the selector. Once you got your game down, you don't even need to approach girls anymore, THEY START APPROACHING YOU. This is a phenomenon that started happening to me once I got myself to that level. But it's a mental thing of how you present yourself out there. Women have a strong intuition, and they can sense these things and it attracts THEM TO US like crazy.
> 
> ...



More great advice! Your eye contact talk in your other post here is spot on bro. Especially the look side-side or down or never look down type of stuff. Its almost human instinct to "oh shit, she cought me"... NOw I'll hold contact till they back off, and I get a kick out of watching which way they look away (side-side or down)  lol its fun!

THE GAME refers to the awkwardness of 2 people making eye contact as Sexual tension, the best feeling in the world. After doing it on many women, I'm now extremely comfortable with it, and it works. People always look better too, when they are making eye contact. Its animal instict to look into the eyes of another, my baby girl stared me in eyes the second the nurse wrapped her up and handed her to me. I still have that image burned in my head, its my favorite memory by far.

I have been thinking of that, as I have been running my game on random women (who I'll never see again) to see their reactions, and learn from them, and change them.

Thanks again, and if anything else comes to mind, I'll be pissed if you don't share! lol


----------



## Ravager (Jun 29, 2011)

Another thing I've learned is you can get an indicator from holding someones hand and squeezing a little bit, be it saying hello, or goodbye. If they squeeze back, its a sign they may be interested. Once you get a few of these signs, you know you're in.

If you start to see the glossy, mesmerized puppy dog look....... its over.


----------



## danzik17 (Jun 29, 2011)

Little Wing said:


> some guy told me my shirt didn't work on me i'd tie him up n pee in his eyes.



Oh...?

Just so you know, your shirt really doesn't work on you.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 29, 2011)

danzik17 said:


> Oh...?
> 
> Just so you know, your shirt really doesn't work on you.



well that was easy.


----------



## AdmiralRichard (Jun 29, 2011)

Ravager said:


> Hey I just thought of something, if i use "The Game" to pickup and seduce my own wife, then everyone is happy!


 the whole point of a wife is that you don't have to beg for that ass or you might just be spinning your wheels mate


----------



## AdmiralRichard (Jul 1, 2011)




----------



## Ravager (Jul 1, 2011)

AdmiralRichard said:


> the whole point of a wife is that you don't have to beg for that ass or you might just be spinning your wheels mate



Lol....

My wife's ass is the toughest piece of ass for me to get! lol

Gods joke.


----------



## ecot3c inside (Jul 3, 2011)

so how's the book? if I bought it and read it in front of my gf would she get pissed? lol


----------



## Ravager (Jul 3, 2011)

ecot3c inside said:


> so how's the book? if I bought it and read it in front of my gf would she get pissed? lol



The book is good. Very entertaining. Its not really a 'how to' book. Its a rewrite of his journey. 

Only thing is, the main char in the book, and the other pick up artists are not attractive or in shape, in fact they are geeks.

This makes someone reading it who is decent looking and in shape even more confident!

But yeah, its worth the read, and if your GF didn't get pissed that you were reading a book on how to pickup and seduce other women then I'd start to question that. 

Probably wiser not to read it in front of her!

Worth the buy. I'm only 300pgs in, its like 500 something long. I read it in 10-15 minute increments right before i get to a customers house I pull over a few houses down and read it.


----------

